# Just starting out with N scale



## Jus (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm completely new to model trains in general and due primarily to limited space have chosen N scale. I also love long freight trains which is the other reason, I understand that N is the best (easiest maybe the better word) to do this with.

I've picked up a Bachmann starter set. Has the Red/silver F7-A diesel locomotive and 3 cars and 24" circle of ez-track. Also got a package of 5" straight track to expand into an oval. Picked up 4 Model Power cars that my wife and I happened to like. They all had plastic wheels so got steel ones to convert them. The kit cars all had nice steel wheels to begin with which is part of why I chose it. having a little trouble with the Model Power cars being wobbly and shaky and derailing. The locomotive with 3 kit cars can cruise at full speed and run smooth. Finding out maybe that you get what you pay for? The model power were only $5.99 each... 

Going to be great fun, I can already tell. We have plans to turn the oval into a figure 8. Don't know whether we want to make a bridge for the middle, or a tunnel, or just a cross and keep it all level. 

Any advice you all could give me for N scale in general or anything in particular that would help me as I move forward?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The way to run really long trains is to go with an over/under track set up. A level crossing will limit how long your trains can be.

The metal wheels are typically non magnetic, so they usually not made of steel but some sort of alloy like nickle silver, or blackened brass.

Spin the wheels on the Model Power cars and watch for any side to side movement.. Sometimes the wheels are not totally perpendicular to the axle. If the axles are plastic, that can cause problems also.

I made a 4x6 foot N train table over under folded dog bone about 10 years ago. Now I'm back to HO.

Bachmann is good for a starter set. As you grow in the hobby, you will begin to get the bug for higher quality locomotives and rolling stock. 

The idea is to have fun!


----------



## Jus (Dec 26, 2013)

The axles are metal but I'm wondering how good they are overall. The wheels are likely blackened brass by the look of it. They attach to the axles by plastic hubs. So they can be slid in/out on the axle. I probably tweaked some of them when installing them on the trucks. On a tanker, there is a wheel on the outside axle that looks like it is trying to climb the rail. It rolls okay by hand and doesn't appear to be too wide... 

The car bodies are also fairly loose on the trucks which appears to make them unstable at all but very slow speed. Looks like there will be a lot of tinkering to make these cars reliable. 

I'm already beginning to look for a little higher quality rolling stock. I'm also dreaming of a Kato locomotive in the future, but I'm going to run this bachmann really hard for now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Micro trains makes nice rolling stock.

http://www.micro-trains.com/


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Tweaking the cars to make them track better is part of the fun! I used lead weights glued to the center of the cars (box cars) to make them track better. It worked for me. Also the green potting clay for fake flowers works well also.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

You are correct in your thinking and need to invest your N Scale dollars wisely. Try to stay away from the cheap stuff because there is a reason it is exactly that , cheap.
Do some investigation and ask around what is good and what is bad.
You will get a million answers.
I prefer Kato and Atlas locos and nearly nothing but Micro-Trains cars but that is only one mans opinion and you know what they say about that!

Thanks , Mike


----------

